# Is every thing blowed out ?



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Was thinking about heading over thursday or friday for the weekend ?


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Searlest,

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt

Click on the little dots for the stream you are planning on fishing and it will show you the flow data.

I review this before and after I fish, and then compare it to how the stream was over time you will be able to get a real good feel without a first hand eye on the stream

You can also look back in time to the last time you fished and compare it to today.

The sticky up above also has some flow rates per stream that would help.

Hope this helps


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes everything is blown out and we will get more rain tomorrow. Try Monday.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

BLOWN - temps look good in extended forecast...... bring them fishys on


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It will be a miracle if the rivers by my house fish on Monday that's for sure


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Chagrin is close to reaching its banks in Gates Mills. The Grand will take a long time to fish don't see much hope for Monday


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

We are toast for awhile. The Chagrin will fish before the Grand will. Small creeks may be in play in a few days.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

Monday was my guess last night ... yeah its gonna be awhile I've never seen the Chagrin at 9000 haha


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

It's dropping faster than I thought. Still blown out. Chance of rain has diminished too, according to TWC.


----------

